# Reputable dealer who will sell horses?



## lucy_108 (29 August 2018)

Without going into too much detail does anyone know of any dealers who will either buy horses (for a nominal amount) from you and sell on or who will sell on for no/very little cost and then give you a cut of the sale price if they sell for enough?


----------



## sherbet (17 September 2018)

Depending where you are based and the type of horse. Sam Moore Cobs and Equine agents both East Sussex and on facebook


----------

